# Canadian vs. American Views



## David Baxter PhD (Dec 22, 2009)

Mount Rushmore - from the Canadian side.


----------



## NicNak (Dec 22, 2009)

Reminds me of this protest that was happening in Sarnia, Ontario :rofl: http://forum.psychlinks.ca/just-chat/18732-moon-the-balloon-protest-planned-in-sarnia.html

Well, maybe just only the mooning part...:blush:


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Dec 22, 2009)

They're not mooning anyone. They have trousers on.


----------



## NicNak (Dec 22, 2009)

David Baxter said:


> They're not mooning anyone. They have trousers on.



Ok, then just simular in that it has a buttocks, trousered or otherwise :teehee:


----------



## Domo (Dec 22, 2009)

Their pants are pretty tight. Doesn't leave much to the imagination...


----------



## Jazzey (Dec 23, 2009)

...Well,...They _*are*_ Americans    (Daniel, where are you?  )


----------



## Lana (Dec 23, 2009)

haha!  That image makes me think of crawlers who get stuck in a narrow pathway...all together.  maybe that's what its' all about.  :lol:


----------

